# New member



## Airmailwasp (Aug 16, 2020)

Thought I would say hi, I found forums so helpful so thought I would join yours, picking up a mk1 tt 225 with 80000 miles this week never had one before so it's something to tinker with.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership. Tinkering will become a hobby. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

